# Just need to VENT-college act scores



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Just found out that our local jr. college changed its ACT requirment for homeschooled students to a min. of 21 or the GED test! NOW for public school kids or private school kids it is still something like 16! BUT now home educated kids must have a 21 to get in, or take the GED. I don't think my son will have any trouble getting a 21 but it is the point of them changing it only for home educated kids. But get this, if he wants to early enroll and do the dual credit things BEFORE he graduates high school he can enter with NO MIN. SCORE, but the day he finishes high school it must be a 21. Have any of you ran into trouble with colleges accepting your home educated kids??


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Our local 2 yr college doesn't have an ACT requirement at all. I thought that was why people choose a junior college over university. Ours has a placement test for all comers and that sets the math and English course level.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Ours has always been no min. ACT score until recently. I asked why and their answer was that they are getting over crowded and need to "weed out" some kids--I guess home educated kids are who they are "weeding out."


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I just checked ours. Any applicant who does not have a High School Diploma or a GED may be admitted via the placement test or by scoring 21 or more on each part of the ACT or 550 on the SAT.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

hmm - are they discrimintating against homeschooled students or against non-graduates?

I would find out and then contact HSDLA


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Applications to junior colleges/community colleges are up all around the country. It's not surprising that it will become tougher to find a spot. I expect that trend to continue, too.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

jamala said:


> Just found out that our local jr. college changed its ACT requirment for homeschooled students to a min. of 21 or the GED test! NOW for public school kids or private school kids it is still something like 16! BUT now home educated kids must have a 21 to get in, or take the GED. I don't think my son will have any trouble getting a 21 but it is the point of them changing it only for home educated kids. But get this, if he wants to early enroll and do the dual credit things BEFORE he graduates high school he can enter with NO MIN. SCORE, but the day he finishes high school it must be a 21. Have any of you ran into trouble with colleges accepting your home educated kids??



www.hslda.com

Contact them and see what, if anything they can do about it.
That is discrimination.

And no, in my area, homeschooled kids are treated the same as public and private schooled kids.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Just checked ours and it is 19 for all (but no subscore less than 17) at our local community college. About 10 years ago it was 17, was 18 when my son took a class about 4 years ago, but now it is 19. All of the colleges seem to be going up, and levels for scholarships have gone up also. 

I've also noted that our two major state universities have removed a specific score from their admission requirements and replaced it with a statement that it depends upon the number and quality of students that apply each year.

I don't think there should be a separate score for home educated vs. public/private schools, so you might want to see if HSLDA can change this.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Well, I understand this is really bad, and in no way support it...but so people are aware, the GED is actually very easy for people with good reading comprehension to pass it with a high score. I took it after flucking out of high school (was homeschooled through 7th grade) and pass with almost perfect scores in all but math, which I didn't do bad on. 

Even my husband, who has learning disabilities in the reading/writing area passed it. 

I agree with going to HSLDA to try to get it changed, because it IS discrimination.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What are your states requirements for giving a high school diploma? In Ohio all the parent has to do is write up a diploma or print off or buy a diploma blank and fill it in. I did that for both my kids and they each went on to take the GED.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Our homeschool group gives diplomas and we have a graduation service and the parent signs the diploma but the jr. college said they only accept diplomas from accredited high schools. I am going to call HSLDA tomorrow when I have more time to talk with them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

jamala said:


> Have any of you ran into trouble with colleges accepting your home educated kids??


No. And if it is a public college vs private, you shouldn't. Are you a member of HSLDA? They will take care of the situation for you. The federal pell grants accept homeschool diplomas as do the armed forces, so a public jr college will to. Sometimes they just have to be confronted with authority.... and a threat to sue them for discrimination... and they will change their tune quickly. You don't really have to sue them, just let HSLDA threaten it.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Just talked to HSLDA and the legal dept. said that the college can change policy anytime they want to and there is not much we can do. They said that if they do refuse a homeschool student then they can get involved and write letters and such but that it is ultimately up to the college.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

jamala said:


> Just talked to HSLDA and the legal dept. said that the college can change policy anytime they want to and there is not much we can do. They said that if they do refuse a homeschool student then they can get involved and write letters and such but that it is ultimately up to the college.



My kids diploma (that I made) was 'notarized' for the colleges they chose to attend.
My son passed through the NCAA clearing house for heaven's sake.

If he can get the 21, get it. Shhhhhhhh and get your boy in and out of the school with his degree.

If he cannot get the 21......
I would take in a notarized copy of the diploma. 
A notarized copy of his transcripts. 
A notarized copy of his class lists (every subject, book, publisher). 

And if they still won't let him in? Find another school.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Just talked to two of our local universitys, they said they would be MORE than happy to have my son and that they require the same admin. act scores for homeschool and public/private school kids. They will also take my transcript and diploma with no problems. They were super nice and even have dual enrollment classes so he can start taking college credits in high school. So it looks like we will be looking at a 4 year university to start with instead of our local jr. college. We were looking at jr. college just because it is smaller and cost alot less but if they don't want my homeschooler then there are lots of other options. Thanks so much for the advice yall and thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

jamala said:


> Just talked to HSLDA and the legal dept. said that the college can change policy anytime they want to and there is not much we can do. They said that if they do refuse a homeschool student then they can get involved and write letters and such but that it is ultimately up to the college.


That's not how they handled it in cases around here with homeschoolers. Are you a member? Maybe if you're not they just kind of pushed it off? But around here, they are very proactive for members in any situation.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I am a member and they have been really helpful, but in this situation they say that there is not much they can do but write a letter.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Just wanted to add that the military (at least, the Navy), also has a higher score requirement for homeschoolers. DD just joined the Navy, got a 95 out of 99 on her ASVAB...they require a score of 35 for public school kids, and at least 50 for homechoolers and GED students. 

Kinda weird, huh? Doesn't say much for public schooling, IMHO....


----------

